# Allure's Mercedes Silver Disciple



## Allure Ranch (Nov 11, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Just thought that I would share some photos of one of our (4) granddaughter's with her baby "Allure's Mercedes Silver Disciple". These photos were taken over the weekend....[/SIZE]_

She wanted a horse of her own so she worked with me during the summer filling water buckets and I gave her one of my favorite mares "Lucky Four Apache Starlite". So this season when "Starlite" foaled out the baby would be her's. He's a tiny silver dapple colt with a 7 inch cannon bone and she just loves him.

http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee194/A...nt=19cbff2c.pbw


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 11, 2009)

Those are great pics, Kimberle. Precious


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 11, 2009)

Kimberle, may I come over and fill water buckets too? She is one lucky little girl and are both lovely.

Heidi


----------



## wingnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww....they are both terribly cute!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 11, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Thanks.... She just loves being with the horses and has been ever since she was a baby herself.[/SIZE]_


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 11, 2009)

They are both PRECIOUS!

What a beautiful child. Thanks for the smile



)

~Sandy


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 11, 2009)

They are both beautiful - what a lucky little girl, definitely has the right grandma! My boys love our horses and I can't wait until my little girls (21 months and 4 months) are old enough to enjoy the horses with me. Looks like you two have some great times ahead of you!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2009)

So precious! I just love seeing photos of minis with kids. Brings a smile to my heart!


----------



## Kippy (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah, they are both beautiful and they look happy with each other. Perfect.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 12, 2009)

Such a lucky girl!! Just precious!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 13, 2009)

what a beautiful pair they make - simply adorable pictures you'll cherish a long time. You've got the best world there - grandchildren & minis!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful pictures

She is just precious


----------

